# More on Provo river otters.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We have had periodic discussions here about the river otter restoration program in the Provo river. A while back, a friend and colleague had indicated to me that she was doing some work with the otters before they were released by the DWR. It sounded very interesting to me and I asked if I could help out sometime when they were doing another one. The other day, I got the call that one was in to be processed.

This handsome male was ready for us.

[attachment=6:s17gp0zr]0310111224-00.jpg[/attachment:s17gp0zr]

Each introduced otter is implanted with one of these transponders, so they can be tracked by the DWR.

[attachment=5:s17gp0zr]0310111223-00.jpg[/attachment:s17gp0zr]

The otter is injected with an anesthetic agent to subdue it and we get to work. While otters have a happy-go-lucky reputation, they are a bit grumpy in close quarters.
[attachment=3:s17gp0zr]0310111234-00.jpg[/attachment:s17gp0zr]

Here, he is sedated and we are giving some gas anesthetic to make sure he is ready for what we need to do.[attachment=4:s17gp0zr]0310111250-01.jpg[/attachment:s17gp0zr]

We drew blood to screen for health problems, pulled a small tooth for analysis, and cleaned and treated a small foot wound that he had previously sustained. He then received an antibiotic and deworming shot.

An ear tag was also installed.
[attachment=2:s17gp0zr]0310111255-00.jpg[/attachment:s17gp0zr]

The otter was prepped for surgery.
[attachment=1:s17gp0zr]0310111305-00.jpg[/attachment:s17gp0zr]

And the transponder placed inside the otter. 
[attachment=0:s17gp0zr]0310111330-00.jpg[/attachment:s17gp0zr]
The patient was then closed and recovered.

So, if you see #24 out on the Middle Provo, munching on a stunted brown, say hi to him for me. I might have to brave the crowds and fish the Middle myself, so I can see how he is doing.  I hope this was of some interest. Sorry for the blurry phone pics.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great information Catherder!

Thanks for sharing. I hope the little guy fares well out there and finds himself a mate.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Gah! That transponder's huge! Gave me the willies!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

MKP said:


> Gah! That transponder's huge!


Seriously! That would be like implanting a can of tennis balls inside a human.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Chaser said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > Gah! That transponder's huge!
> ...


It is quite large, but doesn't seem to bother them. The otters lack a basic anatomical component to use a radio collar..............a neck!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, I thought RF tracking units were available in the size of a grain of rice.

Perhaps the battery on those would fade too quickly. 

Pretty interesting, that's a huge transponder.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Wow, I thought RF tracking units were available in the size of a grain of rice.


What you are likely thinking of that is the size of a grain of rice is a microchip. These can be read when scanned by a suitable scanner, but they do not emit a signal that can be read remotely. Microchips are widely used in identifying dogs and cats, along with some wildlife applications. (The "tagged" burbot in Flaming Gorge had a type of microchip installed.)


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Chaser said:


> MKP said:
> 
> 
> > Gah! That transponder's huge!
> ...


Seriously that thing is huge, you would think that something that big would have an effect on the animal when it is in the wild.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One last thing on the transponders. The half that has the gold colored coil was hollow, so they didn't weigh very much. The battery was on the other side and was quite lightweight. That said, yes, it was surprising to me too how big the things were.


----------

